# 1912 rear bicycle rack, what is it worth?



## Alley-cat (Feb 14, 2009)

I was looking for any old bike rack to put onto my bike and I came across a sturdy but rusty one at my local recycling shop(stuff people have thrown out) and I cleaned it up and de-rusted the old chap and it was darkish green and dated from 1912!  what is something like this worth? 

*NOTE:* It's actually *1918* sorry!   
it also says 
*
FA & C
1918*

Out of curiosity I would love to know what sort of bike this went onto! 

it's pretty heavy duty looking!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 15, 2009)

How about a picture? I would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## frogger1903 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, a photo would be appreciated !
                      Dennis


----------

